# Ignition Coil Question



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

MYcruzeISgarbage said:


> I was told my #3 cylinder was misfiring and need to replace the "module" and 4 spark plugs. Instead of replacing one "module" could I just replace all 4 plugs and the coil pack?


I think you're using different words for the same plan. I see only one module/coil pack that covers all 4 plugs. (Item #1) The other items pictured are the ECM and various sensors.










Odd. GM Parts Direct shows it as "discontinued". Perhaps the part's been redesigned.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

ChevyGuy said:


> Odd. GM Parts Direct shows it as "discontinued". Perhaps the part's been redesigned.


Odd indeed, considering the 2015 models show the same status. How can you "discontinue" a part for a 2015 Cruze, Trax, Encore, or Volt with no alternate part listed?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

New Contracts with a Different parts supplier !


----------



## RIXSTER (Apr 13, 2015)

If you just replace the coil pack you should be fine, unless you have a lot of miles.


----------



## MYcruzeISgarbage (Nov 25, 2015)

opcode J4345 Ignition coil 400.11$
opcode MSPR4P Spark Plugs, r&r 176.57
opcode Fuel Induction Flush 189.12


So the local chevy dealer wants roughly 780 in parts and they want 790.64 in labor so a total of 15/1600$ for a coil replacement.
I have found matching coil packs online for 120ish and spark plugs for 45ish and a fuel induction cleaning kit for 30$.Should I do this myself for about 200$?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

do it yourself. its rather simple to do.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

MYcruzeISgarbage said:


> opcode J4345 Ignition coil 400.11$
> opcode MSPR4P Spark Plugs, r&r 176.57
> opcode Fuel Induction Flush 189.12
> 
> ...


They want $176.57 to remove and replace your spark plugs. Highway robbery. You can get a set of plugs for about $30-$35 (MSRP) and replace them yourself in less than half an hour. Not sure that the J4345 part is - that's not the part number for the Cruze's ignition coil rail, which runs around $130 MSRP and can be had for $80 on Amazon. The labor for replacing this part is "free" if you're replacing the spark plugs as it has to be removed to get to the spark plugs.


----------



## RIXSTER (Apr 13, 2015)

Haven't seen how many miles on the car but I'd bet just the coil pack would solve your problem, this just happened on mine last week and thats all we replaced (at the dealership). Your spark plugs are still doing their job, unless mileage suggests replacing.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> They want $176.57 to remove and replace your spark plugs. Highway robbery.


You can go to the local parts store and buy the tools and still save money.


----------



## MYcruzeISgarbage (Nov 25, 2015)

It has under 50k miles. I ordered spark plugs and the coil pack so in a few days I will post on the results. I am highly confident that this will fix my problem. I will be so relived


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I thought the coil pack was covered under the Powertrain warranty. The spark plugs aren't.


----------



## MYcruzeISgarbage (Nov 25, 2015)

yes sir that's what I was complaining about in there. That it should be covered under my 5yr/100000 mile powertrain warranty but no. grr. its ok it seems to be a cheap fix for under 200. anything to get my car running again


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> I thought the coil pack was covered under the Powertrain warranty. The spark plugs aren't.


Reading the warranty, it seems unclear. 

Covered: "all actuators and electrical components internal to the engine (e.g., Active Fuel Management valve, lifter and oil manifold)"

Excluded: "sensors, wiring, connectors,"

Is the coil pack considered "internal"?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

A coil pack is considered external......3/36 or extended warranty only.

Rob


----------



## paxil (Jan 11, 2016)

MYcruzeISgarbage said:


> It has under 50k miles. I ordered spark plugs and the coil pack so in a few days I will post on the results. I am highly confident that this will fix my problem. I will be so relived


Hi

did the problem fix after replacing the coil pack and spark plugs ? i am getting the P0303 cylinder 3 fault code on my cruze too. i have been told to replace the coil pack. I am just confused on whether i should just change the plugs or coil & plugs.


----------



## sanj424 (Oct 15, 2014)

paxil said:


> Hi
> 
> did the problem fix after replacing the coil pack and spark plugs ? i am getting the P0303 cylinder 3 fault code on my cruze too. i have been told to replace the coil pack. I am just confused on whether i should just change the plugs or coil & plugs.


Usually both, if the fault has been there for quite a while a damaged coil pack would wear out the plug as well.


----------

